# alexrims dp17



## rdickens48 (Sep 14, 2005)

does anyone have experience with these wheels?


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

rdickens48 said:


> does anyone have experience with these wheels?


Not those in particular, but I have owned 4 sets of Alex rims and I have to say, it really depends on how the whole wheelset is built. Alex rims, in my experience, warp easily and are hard to keep true. I'm running a set now that was custom built, and I haven't had any problems at all, but my previous sets all had issues staying in shape. If you have a good wheelbuilder, then Alex rims are a good cheap alternative.

My next set (coming next week!!!) is Mavic rims and DT Swiss hubs. Oh yeah.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

loadedcarp said:


> Not those in particular, but I have owned 4 sets of Alex rims and I have to say, it really depends on how the whole wheelset is built. Alex rims, in my experience, warp easily and are hard to keep true. I'm running a set now that was custom built, and I haven't had any problems at all, but my previous sets all had issues staying in shape. If you have a good wheelbuilder, then Alex rims are a good cheap alternative.
> 
> My next set (coming next week!!!) is Mavic rims and DT Swiss hubs. Oh yeah.


I never had problem with alexrims, but i had some with mavic (low end mavic xm117) 

But now have have some AlexRims FD16 430g with dt spokes and xt hubs and they are realy nice... Never trued them yet... i am a xc guy (140lbs) but i did 3 days of dh with some big drops (10feet) and they were still perfectly true...

Dp17 are supposed to be AM rims, but seriouly i would realy recommend fd16...

The only bad thing about alexrims... sticker came off easily


----------



## kirbster1966 (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a set and have had no issues with them at all. Pretty strong wheel as i am 240lbs . These were machine built wheels with deore hubs. My nephew has a set as well, his spokes keep loosening up but we havent figured out why yet.


----------



## JamFan44 (Apr 4, 2005)

*They Warp Easily*

I had a pair that came stock on my hardtail that I got in mid November. By the time the snow really closed up shop here in CNY I had tacoed the back rim and have had to true the front one on a couple of occasions. I was 245# at the time and ride fairly aggressive XC on a daily basis. I replaced the rim with a non-disc specific Mavic and haven't had to touch it since. From what I hear, after I get fed up with trueing the front rim, I'll switch to RhynoLites regardless of how difficult it is to throw wheels on.

Dish out for the RhynoLites, doesn't matter that they're not disc-specific. They'll last.

My $0.02


----------



## merchant (Oct 13, 2005)

i have a set of the dp20's, they started out ok but went out or true just runing on paved trails. came stock with my bike. i have just upgraded to outlaws. and there much beter. save your $$ and get a set you wont be sorry.


----------



## rdickens48 (Sep 14, 2005)

merchant said:


> i have a set of the dp20's, they started out ok but went out or true just runing on paved trails. came stock with my bike. i have just upgraded to outlaws. and there much beter. save your $$ and get a set you wont be sorry.


Thanks for the reply, I din't mention it originaly but these wheels came with my bike. I just havn't heard anything about them, just thought I would ask. Wheels seem to be pretty expensive, and I don't have a lot of money to throw away. Any sugestions on a good inexpensive wheelset?


----------



## merchant (Oct 13, 2005)

Options options options. 

Before I decided on the outlaw set 250.00 witch included new tires, (I have seen this set as low as 230.00 on eBay new). This set is convertible from QR to thru axle. its very nice and I highly recommend it because as you upgrade the wheel set will grow with you. 

As a cheaper alternative 

i was looking at two other sets price point. Front and rear

Deore Hubs laced to rhino lite rims 99.99

32-hole Sun Rhyno lite Black rims laced to Shimano Deore M525 Disc Black hubs with straight-gauge DT 2.0 black stainless steel spokes. 3-cross lacing pattern. Front wheel has a 100mm quick release axle. Rear wheel has a 135mm quick-release axle and 8/9-speed freehub. Disc brake or rim brake compatible. Hand built in USA. 99.99 at pricepoint

Or and preferably because of the XT hubs

Shimano XT M756 Disc Wheelset w/ Sun Rhyno Lite Rims and 139.00 at price point both come in silver or black. The outlaws are a 36 spoke design.

dont forget when purchaseing new rims. pick up rimstrips, and make sure your tubes will fit the vavle hole in the rims. i lucked out and the outlaws were drilled for the shader valves my new heavery tubes use.


----------



## rdickens48 (Sep 14, 2005)

what do you guys think of these wheels?
wheels at pricepoint.com


----------



## merchant (Oct 13, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AZONIC-OUTL...ryZ58089QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

dont know much about them. but the above link is for outlaws on ebay 199.00


----------

